# Question on slate substrate for Leopard Gecko



## PoisonedPaint (May 26, 2015)

This may be an odd question, but Im new to gecko keeping; right now, I have some eco-earth substrate or something like it in the leo tank; however I noticed while chasing crickets, he got small bits of the eco-earth as well. So Im considering going thin slate... my question is, can I leave the eco earth in, and leave the slate on over the eco earth as a sort of spacer between the tiles? Or would there be a better alternative? My main concern is the heat mat not reaching the slate through the eco earth. Im a bit wary on sand too. I have a glass exo terra terrarium with the heat mat laid beneath with tinfoil on the sticky side.


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

take the eco earth out altogether place the slate directly on the heat mat just ensure that the mat stat probe is set correctly on top of it so it does not burn the leo.

i use lino easy to clean looks nice , (its brown)


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

You can either build a false bottom inside the vivarium to place the slate on or just pop the slate directly on top of the mat. The false bottom gives the mat plenty of space to breath and it is what many recommend but I never had any issues using a mat with slate directly on top. I wouldn't have a layer of anything between the two but you could choose to keep the loose substrate at one end of the vivarium if you like. There really shouldn't be a problem if the geckos ingests any substrate if your temperatures are high enough. It will just pass through the system.



Gavin.


----------



## PoisonedPaint (May 26, 2015)

Thank you both!  I currently do not have a thermometer to check the heat of the mat, however I have been religiously checking it with my hand; it doesnt seem to go past a lukewarmish temperature; this is a zoo med mat.

I plan to get a thermostat as well as a thermometer for the mat on my next paycheck next week. Is there any brands you guys would recommend?

Gavin, I like the idea of a false bottom, though what material would be adequate for that? 

Thank you a lot again guys!! ​


----------



## realisttt (Feb 23, 2015)

What i tend to do is put a layer of sand on the bottom about an inch deep and then lay the tile on top this allows the heat to be dispersed better and not all so concentrated (from my experience anyway) :2thumb:

Although definately go and get a thermostat as soon as you can :2thumb:
Habistat is a nice realtively cheap thermo.

sam


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

As above Habistat are very good as are Microclimate.


As for the false bottom - some strips of melamine sheet could do, even just old kitchen cupboards cut to size. I would think all it needs is a few strips of wood. Two or three going front to back and another two or three going side to side. Obviously it will depend on how large the slate tiles are but just something to support it. Try the 'Habitat' section to see if there are any photos or threads on it. 

Also woods like pine are toxic to reptiles so you will need to coat them first. 



Gavin.


----------



## PoisonedPaint (May 26, 2015)

Awesome, thank you again for the tips and advice everyone!


----------

